# Dog friendly apartments in downtown and marina



## cemsaral (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi;

I am moving to Dubai in one month and bringing my 10 year old golden retriever with me. I recently spent a week there and I realize having an apartment accepting large dogs is not as easy as it looks. Many places wont allow dogs. I wish to stay primarily in downtown area and failing that in marina (not JBR).

Can you recommend or know of any specific apartments and areas in those I can get one?

In downtown, i could only find out Southridge is OK with dogs and there is a nice green area in front. In the marina Al Majara appears to be OK and wonder if any of the first 6 is OK with large dogs.

I am single so I am trying very hard to get an apartment where there is an expat community rather than an isolated landed place. If this fails, probably will take a look at Meadows&Springs, Ranches etc.

Also, any info is appreciated with regards to large dogs in Dubai as to where I can take them for a walk, if possible to a beach etc.

many thanks
Cem


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

I know someone in Marina Promenade with a largish dog. They have a big balcony as well, so a bit of room for him to walk about.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

I live in the greens and everyone seems having dogs ... it's a minimum taxi ride/10 min drive to marina and not bad place by itself either. You might consider it



cemsaral said:


> Hi;
> 
> I am moving to Dubai in one month and bringing my 10 year old golden retriever with me. I recently spent a week there and I realize having an apartment accepting large dogs is not as easy as it looks. Many places wont allow dogs. I wish to stay primarily in downtown area and failing that in marina (not JBR).
> 
> ...


----------



## KC1 (Sep 30, 2010)

cemsaral said:


> Hi;
> 
> I am moving to Dubai in one month and bringing my 10 year old golden retriever with me. I recently spent a week there and I realize having an apartment accepting large dogs is not as easy as it looks. Many places wont allow dogs. I wish to stay primarily in downtown area and failing that in marina (not JBR).
> 
> ...



I believe most apartments in The Old Town (Downtown - Al Manzil Hotel area) accept dogs.


----------



## Ridgeback (May 4, 2012)

cemsaral said:


> Hi;
> 
> I am moving to Dubai in one month and bringing my 10 year old golden retriever with me. I recently spent a week there and I realize having an apartment accepting large dogs is not as easy as it looks. Many places wont allow dogs. I wish to stay primarily in downtown area and failing that in marina (not JBR).
> 
> ...


Hi,
As long as your building/community accepts dogs, your daily walks would be OK around the neighborhood. Dubai does not allow dogs on it's beaches or parks, breaking this will be punished by a warning, fine & worse. I recommend taking your dog to the desert in the cooler months, no shortage of desert around Dubai. I take my dog to the area south of Mirdiff City Center. 
There are also private dog entertainment facilities, there is one located in the DIP(Dubai Investment Park) I think its called pawspetplanet

Please note that it is extremely hot during the summer, this causes the pavement/road to heat up. So only walk your dog just after sunrise or in the evenings, or else you will burn your pets paws... this is very common amongst unsuspecting owners.


----------



## Amondsham54 (Jul 18, 2012)

My uncle is their and Al-Hairoom is a Motel that accept dogs. I visited their once. Apartments 
are large enough. 
But you must be concerned about the charges. They charge a lot.


----------

